# Where to buy, toolbox:



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

About six months ago I saw an Otis elevator mechanic carrying on of those around. I asked him about it and he said that he had received it as a company gift "years" before. He couldn't seem to remember who Otis was buying them from, but he said that other guys in his shop were still getting them from somewhere. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, they seem to be the standard toolbox for elevator repairmen. I have an elevator parts catalog that has them in, but I'd love to find out who the OEM is to browse some of their other offerings.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Why not just buy a purse? :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Why not just buy a purse? :whistling2::thumbup:


I suppose I could do that. Do you have any special recommendation on what one works out best for you?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I suppose I could do that. Do you have any special recommendation on what one works out best for you?


I have no idea, I use a mans tool box. :thumbsup:

But a tool box made of 'black vinyl covered cardboard type material' sure sounds like a purse to me. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't really say that I want one, for sure, but I like to know about trivial things. It bugs me when I can't find something out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adams Elevator. The model numbers shown are A700 (12½"W x 6½"H x 5½" deep; one drawer) and A701 (14½"W x 8½"H x 7½" deep; two drawers).

1-800-929-9247

Fax: 1-847-581-2949


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Adams Elevator. The model numbers shown are A700 (12½"W x 6½"H x 5½" deep; one drawer) and A701 (14½"W x 8½"H x 7½" deep; two drawers).
> 
> 1-800-929-9247
> 
> Fax: 1-847-581-2949


Yeah, that's the catalog I have, but what I'm mostly looking for is the OEM. I guess I phrased my post title wrong. 

Adams elevator is a fine place to buy 3rd party elevator parts, by the way.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Shot in the dark but look into Stage Lighting and Theatrical Supply places, they use similar boxes.


----------



## short circut (May 30, 2007)

*black fibre tool boxes*

what you are looking for is called a fiber tool box that I have used in NYC;
one of the companies that manufactures these boxes is: FibreCaseCorp; 160 Broadway, Suite 1105, NY, NY 10038 tel 21l2-566-2720 e-mail [email protected]; web www.fibrecase.com
This is my first time writing in hope this helps answer your question


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

In Canada JELCO made those cases, I got one from Bell when I worked there...still has all my telco tools and stuff in it. But I know JELCO has stopped making the fibre cases now in place of aluminum cases. This case is tough and well made, I would love a tool box like it!
http://www.jelco.ca/http://www.jelcoinc.com/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Adams Elevator. The model numbers shown are A700 (12½"W x 6½"H x 5½" deep; one drawer) and A701 (14½"W x 8½"H x 7½" deep; two drawers).
> 
> 1-800-929-9247
> 
> Fax: 1-847-581-2949


Webpage can't be found...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

short circut said:


> what you are looking for is called a fiber tool box that I have used in NYC;
> one of the companies that manufactures these boxes is: FibreCaseCorp; 160 Broadway, Suite 1105, NY, NY 10038 tel 21l2-566-2720 e-mail [email protected]; web www.fibrecase.com
> This is my first time writing in hope this helps answer your question


That's it! Thanks!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Webpage can't be found...


Try this link.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't diss a fellow tradesmen for carrying a purse.

For crying out loud, "It's European!"

In any case, it looks like a pretty cool tool box.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Don't diss a fellow tradesmen for carrying a purse.
> 
> For crying out loud, "It's European!"
> 
> In any case, it looks like a pretty cool tool box.


I swear to God, the last time I went shopping for dress shoes, I thought I'd have to turn in my heterosexual membership card to buy a pair. All the men's dress shoes nowadays look queer, to me. I went, instead, to the Florsheim store and got a regular pair of black wingtips. They've never really gone out of style, as far as a business dress shoe is concerned.

EDIT... I hate shopping.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Webpage can't be found...



For some reason, no matter what I type or paste into the link box, www . electriciantalk . com get stuck in front of it.

It took 3-4 trys to edit the link.... don't know what I did different.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I swear to God, the last time I went shopping for dress shoes, I thought I'd have to turn in my heterosexual membership card to buy a pair. All the men's dress shoes nowadays look queer, to me. I went, instead, to the Florsheim store and got a regular pair of black wingtips. They've never really gone out of style, as far as a business dress shoe is concerned.
> 
> EDIT... I hate shopping.


Yeah, I hate shopping as well. I have a bunch of dress shoes but they are all old school, penny loafers, tassle loafers and just kinda working class looking. For my sisters wedding I bought a new pair of European dress shoes. They've been worn maybe ten times... at the most.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I have no idea, I use a mans tool box. :thumbsup:
> 
> But a tool box made of 'black vinyl covered cardboard type material' sure sounds like a purse to me. :whistling2:


 It's not a purse, it's a satchel!"


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You can't buy Levi's at Gap. 
Sears, or Macy's if you must. I have never bought good stuff from The Gap. Might as well buy your jeans from walmart.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> It's not a purse, it's a satchel!"


Satchel is the dog in _Get Fuzzy_.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I love Get Fuzzy:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> You can't buy Levi's at Gap.
> Sears, or Macy's if you must. I have never bought good stuff from The Gap. Might as well buy your jeans from walmart.


When my wife manages to drag me to the mall, I'll look around in the tool section at Sears, maybe breeze through Radio Shack, then you'll find me on a bench somewhere or in the food court chowing down on a burger. 

Man tip: take your laptop to the mall. You can usually pick up Wi-Fi to pass the time.

Thank God for cell phones. "Call me when you're ready to leave, honey"!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ..............Man tip: take your laptop to the mall. You can usually pick up Wi-Fi to pass the time.


ET all the time!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> ET all the time!


I had to work on a piece of Siemens switchgear that had a Windows CE operator interface that was connected to the internet. Just for kicks, I brought up ElectricianTalk on the operator interface, since it had Explorer installed.

I'm easily entertained.

EDIT... I seem to recall PeterD relating that Bob Badger had Mike Holt's site up on a point of sale terminal one time. That's funny stuff. A genuine addiction.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ........I'm easily entertained.....



A Day in the Life of MDShunk:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm lucky because my girlfriend isn't into malls. When I go to Sears it's usually a solo mission, and my local Sears is downtown, not in a mall. The last time I went to a mall I ate chinese food and went to Victoria Secret.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm lucky because my girlfriend isn't into malls. When I go to Sears it's usually a solo mission, and my local Sears is downtown, not in a mall. The last time I went to a mall I ate chinese food and went to Victoria Secret.


I was actually barred from Victoria's Secret after I grabbed a thong off the rack and loudly asked where I could try it on. It was shortly after I heard that Larry The Cable Guy joke about the same. With the turnover there, I doubt anyone remembers, so I'm probably allowed back in now. 

I go out of my way to embarrass my wife in stores. When my kids were babies, if they'd cry when we were in line at the grocery store, I'd say (loud enough for other people to hear), "There, there.... maybe we'll feed you tomorrow. This is Mommy and Daddy's food". :laughing:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Marc.....thanks, you are too funny at times....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I was actually barred from Victoria's Secret after I grabbed a thong off the rack and loudly asked where I could try it on. It was shortly after I heard that Larry The Cable Guy joke about the same. With the turnover there, I doubt anyone remembers, so I'm probably allowed back in now.


My first wife was a manager at a Fredrick's of Hollywood it was often fun picking her up at closing. I was asked my opinion of 'how this outfit looks' by the customers many times. At least 25% of the time they where smoking hot, the other 75% ... ah ... not so much. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would rather do anything than go shopping and I wear sneakers at funerals.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

drsparky said:


> .....and I wear sneakers at funerals.


I wore cowboy boots to my sister's wedding.....

Excuse me, I walked her down the aisle in cowboy boots..... :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I wore cowboy boots to my sister's wedding.....
> 
> Excuse me, I walked her down the aisle in cowboy boots..... :whistling2: :laughing:



Did you carry the requisite shotgun as well? :whistling2:


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

this one gets called a purse alot but I don't give a f...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Did you carry the requisite shotgun as well? :whistling2:


:laughing:

Wasn't necessary - she went willingly.....


----------

